# Need Costume Ideas!



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Last year, Chica and her brother Kovie (owned by my sister) entered Petco's Halloween Pet Costume contest as Thing 1 and Thing 2 from Cat in the Hat. They got 2nd place, and it was super fun. Their costumes were very cute. 

We went to Petco the other day (where they are pretty well known for being so cute, well behaved, and chill) and the employee told us that everyone wants them to enter again this year! It was really fun last time, but my sister and I can't think of any costumes to rival their costumes last year. 

they were so cute with their red shirts and little blue wigs. We need some ideas. The costumes should be a theme, so that Kovie and Chica can match as a pair. They should be simple enough to be constructed at home- I hate going out and buying tacky things from the store. 

So please! Ideas for the twins!


----------



## SlightChanceOfFurries (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Tweedle Dum and Tweedle Dee?
Dunno how you'd get suspenders on a cat, but the beanie hats would be easy!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't remember which of your kitties are which. Pictures could provide inspiration.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Kovie on left, Chica on the right!

((Let me know if you can't see the pic and I'll upload it somewhere else))


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Kovie and Chica are absolutely gorgeous! As for costume ideas, I'm not sure how handy you are at making costumes (I would be useless), but here are some possible ideas or themes: Mickey & Minnie Mouse; Beauty & the Beast; Superman & Wonder-Woman; Santa & Mrs. Claus; A Bride & Groom; Big Bad Wolf & Little Red Riding Hood; Little Bo Peep & her Sheep; or a dog & a fire hydrant.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohhh your cats are beautiful !


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Batman and Joker 

Beautiful coats btw. Really unique.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

cowboy and cowgirl!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

How about nursery rhyme themes?

Cow & moon
dish & spoon

Miss muffet & spider

Invite a friend & go as the three blind mice?

the kittens who lost their mittens??

Jack & Jill


Or, going with your Dr. Seuss theme, they could be the 1 fish, 2 fish, red fish, blue fish?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Can you believe that someone was going to turn them out onto the streets as kittens? They are missing out!

These are all great ideas! I've gotta talk to my sis. They do have a friend who might enter with him, but he doesn't do so well about dogs, and there will most likely be dogs at the contest. Luckily, dogs don't phase Chica and Kovie.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

swimkris said:


> Or, going with your Dr. Seuss theme, they could be the 1 fish, 2 fish, red fish, blue fish?


LOVE this!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey everyone. We ended up making Hermione Granger and Harry Potter costumes. They turned out super cute!!










It took a while day for Chica to get over being upset with me for this. XD Kovie pouted for two days.


----------

